# 10.5 ssh with x-forwarding opens X11



## michaelsanford (Feb 21, 2008)

I just discovered that, in 10.5(.2) if you have configured a host (in /etc/ssh_config, and perhaps with commandline switches, too) with ForwardX11 yes, connecting to the host starts X11.

I didn't notice this behaviour in 10.4...


----------

